# Loneliness



## xplaydead (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't have anyone to talk to. I don't have any friends. I don't feel like I'm able to connect with anyone. I can feel myself becoming more and more depersonalized everyday. I can feel myself losing my sanity. I don't feel like I'm the product of my past. All of my memories occur in the third person. I feel as if someone else's memories have been projected into my mind. I don't know what to do anymore. I'm 20 years old and yet I feel like I'm a million years old. I've become agoraphobic. I can't do anything because I feel so afraid. Yet, I don't know what it is I'm afraid of. I feel trapped in my own body. It seems like my soul just wants to be at peace, but my body is holding it prisoner...Suicide is always on my mind...and the more I think about suicide the more I wonder why I haven't gone through with it yet as I've really nothing keeping me here or holding me back...

I sound crazy :|

I need help...but I don't know where or who to turn to.

I just want to be ok...


----------



## sk00ts99 (May 29, 2008)

You dont sound crazy at all, you just sound hurt. You have to think of this like a deep cut, but inside your head. It takes time to heal, and sometimes will never be the exact same again, but we learn from our pain. I have been suffering from this for about a year now, some days are worse than others, but being agoraphobic doesnt help at all either. Just remember, just because you feel you have no friends, you are wrong, everyone here is your friend. we all need to rely on eachother to talk to in times of need. We are all being tested right now, by G-D or whatever higher power you beleive in. Every wound does heal, even if it is our soul. I am not an avid fan of medication beacuase I feel thats how I got here to begin with, but I reccomend taking Fish oil every day, and I know its hard, but put on some sunglasses and take a few walks, even if its only to the end of your driveway and back, remember to relax and breath. I found the sunglasses helped me when I was outside so things didnt sem so surreal. I promise you will get through this, but please do not look to ending your own life. keep replying to different posts on here and see what others have to say.

-


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

lmao i also use sunglasses it really helps 
when i use sunglasses u dont really notice how weird things look 
so i definatly recommend using sunglasses everytime you go out
and also try fish oil and gingko biloba try anything thats good for the brain


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

You're obviously really suffering and we've all been there for a while with these feelings. You really need to get some help. These feelings are too heavy for you to carry on your own. Speak to your family, speak to your doctor, get some help. You'll get better when you start to realise that everything's actually ok but it's gonna take a while so hang in there.


----------

